
PCG, a Family of Better Random Number Generators - colinprince
http://www.pcg-random.org/
======
i336_
This was posted 7 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10579745](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10579745)

You'll find insightful discussion from 12 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544943](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10544943)

